# white splotch appear on his top fin



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

hello, i have a blue crountail betta and something appear on his top fin, is a white stuff and i can see it over his head too. what it can be and what can i do? why hi got it?thank,


----------



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

well, i took him to PETCO and they toll me that hi has DROPSY and is nothing that i can do for him, i'm i'm so sad, but i just don't know what to do, it's not a good thing hire this but, well thanks anyways.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

...I'm not seeing Dropsy here. That is when, if you look at him from the top, his scales stick out like a pinecone, and that I do not see in the pictures. However, he is definitely bloated....how much are you feeding him and how often? Fast him for a little while and then snag some frozen Daphnia and feed him a little of that for the bloating.

The white splotch almost looks like his coloring...though its really hard to tell. How long did it take to appear? Was it gradual or was it just suddenly that white color over night? Does it appear fuzzy or cottony-like? Have you noticed his fin pulling apart or getting smaller? How is he behaving?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with Dragon. He just looks overfed, not pineconed. Here's a closeup of what dropsy does to a betta's scales. It's hard to tell in the pics. Does he look like the picture?


----------



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

hello, thanks for replay, mm answering to "dragon fish" my crountail its very active ryt now, and the splotch took altmos 3 days to cover the whole fin in white, and the dot on his head not, its not fuzzy, but its white and getting biger,and yes his fin is getting smaller.
to "vaygirl" no, hi does not look like the picture.
what is curious is that his fin is turnign pink, i can see a light pink color on his fin but if you check my last picture u can see that it covered part of his body too.(kind of pink stuff)
thanks again guys, ill keep you guy in toch. thanks .


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm....I'm not the best at diagnosing, you should wait for someone more experience to answer before you do anything, but it seems to me like a very advanced form of finrot or some sort of other bacterial infection...or possibly both. I don't have a ton of experience with sick fish however...

The best medications I know of recommended for either-or are Maracyn 1+Maracyn 2 or Tetracycline(SP?). Though again, wait for someone else more experienced to comment....I know most know a LOT more then me in this area ^^;


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

i would definately give him a salt bath and change his tank water every day aquarium salt dose wonders


----------



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

hello, guys thanks for replying.
so,to truthequalslies mm, i have him in a 10 gallon tank, and i'm in Nevada so tyt now it's snowing so. do i need to do full water change and hi has a roomate, another male, same tank, if i take him (blue)back to his little plastic bowl, will i be able to keep the temperature to 76? thanks. 
please write be back? have a good one.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Male bettas should NOT be kept In the same tank, that could spell injury for one or boh of them, maybe even death.
I think you should put him in his old bowl keep his water warm and give him some TLC.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

I would move himto the bowl and change all of the water and clean everything with hot water he might pass what he has to the other betta dependig on whathe may have and keep his water around 80 degrees since he is sick


----------



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

ok, thanks truthequalslies have a good one, 
hello flying fish , mm i have them with a divider and i just change the clear divider with a dark divider so they can't see each other, i think that helps.
so if i move him to his small bowl can i use warm tap water,+ aquarium salt,water conditioner? 
thanks, please write me back, thanks guys,


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

When administering a salt bath it should be in a separate container with clean treated water. The water should be the same temperature as his tank water to prevent temperature shock. I would do 1 to 2 five minute salt baths a day for a few days, give him a break every few days from the baths. The aquarium salt will tell you one tablespoon of salt per 5 gallons. So you will have to calculate how much salt you need for your specific bath container. 

The reason I say salt baths instead of adding the salt right to the tank is because bettas are freshwater fish as you know. Keeping them in salted water all of the time will eventually effect their body functions, this will make it hard for them to regulate ions and fluids within their body. Osmoregulation it is called. Salt baths are easier on their bodies then being in constant salt.

If the salt baths do not appear to help after a awhile I would look into medications. You should research columnaris and see if that could be what your white spot is, sometimes it's fuzzy sometimes not...since it is not fuzzy I wouldn't say it is fungus, but it's hard to tell.

some common signs of columnaris are: it may or may not have a cottony appearance depending on how far along it is

White spots on mouth, edges of scales, and fins 
Cottony growth that eats away at the mouth
Fins disintegrate beginning at the edges
*'Saddleback' lesion near the dorsal fin <---- this is the symptom that concerns me, as that is where your white spot is*
Fungus often invades the affected skin

here is some more in depth info http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/columnaris.htm


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I was thinking this looks like columnaris, too. That's worrying, but from what I hear it can be cured with anitbiotics, salt and TLC.


----------



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

*THANKS* all of you guys for replayin this is a *Very valuable *information for us. well this is my report:
today, his dorsal fin is going back to his normal color, slowly, the white patch on top of his head is slowly going back to blue, 
 so fisth it was white then turned to ligth pink then stared with a baby blue, so i think is getting better and better,
 *thanks again guys,* so its, working: clean treated water. salt water, and affection tons of affection.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

that's great to hear !!! great job!


----------



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

ok, today my blue crowntail (lucas) did *scare me, *i did the water change this morning, so i move him fron his tank to a quarter bowl, wen i come back he was out of the bowl, he was on the table, so i put him back to the bowl, (he was on the table for one minute) after that I found my Betta floating on his side, struggling to swim around, then he just sunk, and slowly turn over his belly.
what do you tink it is? thanks.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

he's probably just shocked by his near death experience i know i would be


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

It could be shock or he may have damaged his swim bladder in the process of jumping out of his tank.


----------



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

hi, 
my report: last nigth i bought a breeder and i put the blue betta in there, and i put the breeder in to the tank, becouse i coudn't keep his water warm in his lettle bowl, and he coudn't move too. 







so i put him back in his tank and he is doing a little better today, he moves a little but hi moves, and i just gave him a pice of flake (bettamin tropical medley) and he ate it. 
i think, i think, becouse he is not alone anymore in the tank, he is doing better. 
what do you think? thanks. please replay. have a good one.
(he still bloated do)


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

you may have to fast him or feed him daphnia till the bloating goes down


----------



## bettatoon (Nov 23, 2009)

how can i fast him? thanks.


----------

